# Dimensions of Powermatic Millrite MVN



## Danf (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am considering a Powermatic Millrite MVN mill, but do not know if it will fit in the available space.  Would a MVN owner be willing to share the dimensions?  I believe that the weight is ~1200 lbs.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## jneidig (Apr 6, 2014)

Dan,

I have a Burke Millrite that is basically the same as the Powermatic.

Dimensions are:

Base: 30" W X 32" deep
Overall:  54" wide, 46" deep, 73" tall

I have had mine for about twelve years, it has served me well, doesn't have some of the options that a Bridgeport does, but it does everything I have needed to do.


----------



## Danf (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks!  I had read that the Millrights are scaled down Bridgeports, but they certainly are still substantial.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't box yourself in, you need some room around your machine to work and for table travel. That's a nice size machine for a home shop. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Danf (Apr 8, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Don't box yourself in, you need some room around your machine to work and for table travel. That's a nice size machine for a home shop. I hope it works out for you.



I do like the Millrite, but I have decided to go with a smaller machine owned by a coworker, a Clausing 8530.  (He has a giant space and a Bridgeport.) The Clausing is easier to move and fits my space better.  I had been worried about the Morse taper #2 spindle, but I see that a lot of tooling is available.  Thanks for the comments and advice.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 8, 2014)

Have to ask ... where is the MVN at? Out in New England? 

I'd probably give you a kiss, if you told me it was in Michigan.:happyhappy:


----------



## Danf (Apr 8, 2014)

Mister Ed said:


> Have to ask ... where is the MVN at? Out in New England?
> 
> I'd probably give you a kiss, if you told me it was in Michigan.:happyhappy:




No kiss is necessary, really - and probably not forthcoming in any case as the listing is Rhode Island Craigslist.  Sounds like a nice mill. 

http://providence.craigslist.org/tls/4405424336.html


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes it does sound like a very nice package. *If it wasn't 14hrs away *... I think I'd be trying to deal. I'm surprised it has been listed for 5 days.


----------

